# Red Lasers @ LucentOptics



## Madz (Jan 11, 2007)

We at LucentOptics were thinking about selling some high powered portable red modules. It would be cool to name it after a deadly sin like the EnVee. Maybe call it Wrath (synonymous for revenge). What do you guys think. Maybe mix it up since there are so many greenies out there that Red almost seems exotic again. Let us know what you all think.


----------



## dr_lava (Jan 11, 2007)

What diodes will be going into these lasers?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 11, 2007)

How about the "*Terra Destroyer*"?


----------



## Madz (Jan 11, 2007)

dr_lava said:


> What diodes will be going into these lasers?



Not sure yet. We have yet to discuss the details with CNI. It will be a custom laser job. So, we are gonna have to negotiate with them what componants will be used. Thats why I wanna see what you guys think about the idea in general about red lasers.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 11, 2007)

I say yes to the high powered RED Lasers.... Since GREEN with EnVEE works, call it the RED DESIRE... I like Wrath too. Sounds mean.

Either way it's an awesome Idea.... 

7 deadly Lasers.... RED WRATH, GREEN EnVEE , BLUE LUST, YELLOW GREED, ORANGE GLUTTONY, PURPLE PRIDE, and IR SLOTH.

...


----------



## Madz (Jan 11, 2007)

lol ya, i was thinking about getting a blue and calling it lust but after that i think the series should end, who wants to buy a laser called sloth ha.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree... Sloth is lazy. But you can't see the IR..lol 

Blue, Red and Green are fine...

Madz, I got the 90mw EnVee from Gary and it's awesome.... Just got a pair of Wicked Laser Glasses and they work great. So great that I had them on and forgot that I did. So, I fired the Laser and thought that my batteries were dead or dying. It was a long day..lol


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 11, 2007)

Madz said:


> We have yet to discuss the details with CNI. It will be a custom laser job. So, we are gonna have to negotiate with them what componants will be used.



It would be nice to see a properly designed high power red on the market. Will these lasers have drivers for the diodes? This is my main complaint with the Wicked Pulsars, and why I will not buy one from them (aside from the underpower problem because they did not QC their diodes - sheesh!)

As for names, here's a few off the top of my head:

Jealousee
Rage
*Redvenge* (I like this one the most)
Bloodlust (maybe that's a little much?)


----------



## luvlasers (Jan 11, 2007)

How many different power levels do you plan on having for the red? It may be worth while to have names for each power level like laserglow.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 11, 2007)

60mw.... RED DAWN
75mw.....RED STAR
80mw.....RED RAVE
125mw....RED PLANET
200mw....RED WRATH


----------



## ted_park (Jan 11, 2007)

The directly driven red lasers are highly efficient, and don't have the power dissipation problems/on time issues that the greenies have. The beam is elliptical in shape so you may want optics to make the beam more circular. The red color is less visible than green. 635 nm devices tend to be much more expensive than 650 or 660 nm devices.


----------



## comozo (Jan 11, 2007)

Red is passe' Red also has a rectangular beam profile unless beam shaping optics are used. 
The portion of the spectrum not yet cover by portables is 
501nm ( greenish blue, maybe cyan)
523nm (close to true green)
543nm (chartreuse)
556nm ( yellowish-chartreuse) peak eye response
561nm ( lemon yellow tinged with chartreuse)
589nm ( close to true yellow)

Though companies do offer modules that need to be pluged in I've yet to see any portable laser company like Lucent, Optotronics... offer lasers at these wavelengths. Now that would not be passe'


----------



## Madz (Jan 11, 2007)

We will probably name them each power lvl after the same series. Im not sure how and if CNI will/can do it for us. We hsould hear back. Hopefully we can get them to build us 632nM red's in the EnVee case style. When they let me know, ill let you all know.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks MADZ


----------



## Madz (Jan 12, 2007)

woo woo i almost got a awesome community script set up. It is similar to MySpace.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 12, 2007)

I can't wait to post all of my Pics and Movies. Thanks for the place to put them all so others can see the EnVee in action...

Your the best!!


----------



## Madz (Jan 12, 2007)

I got a prototype community page up. check it out and tell me what you think. lucentoptics.com/community


----------



## comozo (Jan 12, 2007)

Madz said:


> We will probably name them each power lvl after the same series. Im not sure how and if CNI will/can do it for us. We hsould hear back. Hopefully we can get them to build us 632nM red's in the EnVee case style. When they let me know, ill let you all know.



Try Dream lasers or Crystal lasers if CNI won't play ball


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 12, 2007)

Sweet... I like it.....All of the features you can ask for and more. Makes me so glad that I own an EnVee. Good things happening!

When can we join up?


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Is there any chance you will be getting any CR123 based lasers?

I sent a mail to you regarding this btw ?


Benny


----------



## Madz (Jan 12, 2007)

the communityscript is all set up and ready to join if people are interested.
also cni said they could make us envee style lasers that use cr123 batteries but they have to machine us a new case and i think they were gonna cgarge us more. we probably will get some in the future just not sure when.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Madz....I'm all registered.....


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 12, 2007)

Madz,

How do I add a picture to my profile?

edit:.... I figured it out... Thanks for the awesome new site.....


----------



## Madz (Jan 12, 2007)

My Account->Settings->Profile Picture


----------



## Luap (Jan 12, 2007)

Am I allowed to say that I don't give a stuff what the thing is called, so long as its a rockin gadget!? 
I could go for a red at a good price, if you think you'll be doing 150mw+

Just got my 100mw greenie back from Lucent today. Hmm yes, you guys really need to look into selling some laser goggles of some kind too  My retina's are steaming.

All the best, Paul


----------



## Madz (Jan 12, 2007)

haha yes, we should. We have been on and off looking for a company sells somewhat stylish goggles for a decent price. We might just give in and get some $15 goggles and put them on the website.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 12, 2007)

Madz,

There is a group buy here in CPF... Goggles for both RED and GREEN Lasers at $13.00 to $20.00 shipped. Perhaps you should buy them up and sell those at Lucent Optics....

Just a thought. Unless that is what you are talking about....


----------



## Madz (Jan 12, 2007)

i havnt seen those ones yet.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll PM it to you....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 12, 2007)

I just added this link to my website.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 12, 2007)

It's a good link... Glad that I could be of help. We all need to protect our eyes...WillieC did a lot of reaseach and found them... He is the man!

Love your reviews on the LED Museum Website by the way... Helps me to make decisions all of the time on products... First class all the way!..


----------



## Madz (Jan 12, 2007)

That community script i put on Lucentoptics.com is awesome. it even has classifieds. The only problem is I am having trouble getting profiles to display and the browse members doesnt have an option do just view member names alphabetically. The browse member feature is basically like a dating website or like myspace. which i didnt want.


----------



## COMMANDR (Jan 12, 2007)

Just registered on your new site, it looks awesome.





I have been wanting a Envee 90mW or a 100mW for some time now. Posting some pictures of members lasers and want they are using them for is a great idea. I may not be able to resist .....much .....longer!!!!

Gary


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 12, 2007)

ccommandr,

I say go for it. It's the best Laser I have ever owned.

I will upload some of my Pictures and movies to the new Site today.. You may have seen them here on CPF but I will add more as I do more projects with the EnVee 90mw...


----------



## Madz (Jan 12, 2007)

sorry our gallery on the website is down. i put up a new flash gallery but i havnt put in all the pictures yet.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 12, 2007)

I just added some of my pics to the gallery.... Very easy to do with Photobucket or another image hosting website....


----------



## COMMANDR (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been into laser for a long time. I have many gas lasers and have done many laser light shows at parties and such. Diode lasers have finally come down in price so it opens a whole new area to play in. Here are a few pics of my old school gas lasers, a 185mW 60X and a 40mW HeNe in action.


----------



## Madz (Jan 12, 2007)

Thats awesome. I want to make a light show machine. But when it comes to electronics like that im pretty dumb. I have no idea how to make an oscillator or anything. Attaching mirrors to just plain motors to make a scanner is about as far as i know how to go lol. You rig is pretty cool though, im jealous


----------



## Apex007 (Jan 12, 2007)

Edit: I had originally suggested "The *ruBee*" because I like the sound of it but I just noticed that you wanted it to follow the sin theme.

How about "*deVil*" ??? I mean it doesn't get anymore sin-like than that and everyone knows the devil is red. It still carries the emphasized "V" in the middle of the name.

Although I still like my original idea of "The ruBee" too. It's a little more marketable I think. It sounds like "enVee", and the word follows the double-e theme of the enVee too.

Yep, in conclusion, I still much prefer "*ruBee*". It's much less aggressive and angry sounding. I mean, lasers make folks happy. They sure as heck make me happy.

Wow, I really rambled on in this post! :laughing:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 12, 2007)

ruBee Sounds like a winner to me


----------



## Madz (Jan 12, 2007)

lol we havnt talked to CNI really. Still waiting for a response. I am kinda pumped about some red lasers. I just hope i dont get stuck with 100 of them lol


----------



## Apex007 (Jan 12, 2007)

You only have to worry about 99 of them. I have a rebirth of love for the crimson beam. Been playing with the greenies for so long a change is welcome. Especially if you can get something in the 200mw range.


----------



## Madz (Jan 12, 2007)

awesome im not the only one. and correction I would only have ot worry about 98 of them b/c id wanna keep one of those for myself


----------



## tehota (Jan 13, 2007)

Gary/Ninja, Madz,
I did not receieve the laser yet, I am not sure if you got the e-mails I sent you?
I figured you may see this message if there was a problem with the e-mail delivery while you guys worked on the site?

I know you said you sent it on Monday/tracking so it should have arrived?

The reason I am concerned is in another thread a gentleman has been waiting also for his laser from Lucent, he had contacted your partner Madz..John did not get the first laser you sent him either, so you can see how I might be concerned.

Any update would be appreciated.

EDIT: Saturday..still no laser and no tracking change.....

Ed


----------



## Madz (Jan 13, 2007)

The laser was sent out on monday. Unfortuantly it is kind of an uncontrollable variable. We will file a petition with USPS and see if they will refund some of the shipping charges or try to get a reason why their shipping is running late. It is unexcusable that the laser is not in your hands at this very moment. I just hope you do not look at LucentOptics service poorly for a situation that we have no control over. We will find out ASAP and give you a follow up immediatly.


----------



## tehota (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't want to seem like I am stomping my feet here.
It's just that no-one "needs" a 100mw laser, it is an enthusiast purchase of a disposable income variety.

It requires enthusiast handling and delivery.

The fact that USPS has not even updated the package info is weird as well?

 04797192572018046648 is the tracking number.

So we can all play at home.

www.usps.com

Usps has let you guys down a lot lately, long delays etc.

I have found them to be good, and efficient.

I will wait until Tues now and see if it shows up..

Thanks guys for the info, nothing personal we'll see.....

Ed


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 13, 2007)

tehota said:


> 04797192572018046648 is the tracking number.
> 
> So we can all play at home.
> 
> www.usps.com





USPS said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0479 7192 5720 1804 6648
> Status: Acceptance
> 
> The U.S. Postal Service has received electronic notification from our Automated Postal Center (APC) on January 8, 2007 to expect your package for mailing.



The message that USPS Gives here usually means that 
a) The tracking number has been purchased, but it has not yet been shipped (this means they printed labels purchased on the internet, usually), or
b) The package has been shipped, but your friendly neighborhood mailman forgot to scan the package on pickup.

Just thought I'd offer a little insight.


----------



## tehota (Jan 13, 2007)

The package gets "updated" ie scanned every night, I don't see how this thing is moving thru the USPS system with zero updates across a week now.

Anything is possible though...


Ed


----------



## Apex007 (Jan 13, 2007)

From my experience the usps doesn't update beyond "order information received" (or something similar) until waaaay after it's already been delivered. They don't give the play-by-play like UPS does. 

Best wishes on your laser arriving. At least you know you're dealing with a very reputable dealer. It just sucks having to wait!

I'm sooo close to ordering my 100mw enVee but I can't quite afford it at the moment


----------



## tehota (Jan 13, 2007)

Agreed, my point is that at least one scan change in a week is logical, at least beyond "buying" of the shipment tag thru "click and ship" online.

It acts right now almost like it was never shipped

Ed


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 13, 2007)

tehota said:


> The package gets "updated" ie scanned every night, I don't see how this thing is moving thru the USPS system with zero updates across a week now.
> 
> Anything is possible though...
> 
> ...



If the first scan is not made, then the remaining scans will not register on the system. At least, the remaining scans will not register until long after you have already burned a few matches, set paper on fire, popped some balloons, and cut through some electrical tape!


----------



## tehota (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes I am axious of that,

Gary said he measured the unit with the Coherent Laser Check @ "between 90 and 100"

Sounds promising.


----------



## Madz (Jan 14, 2007)

We never round up, only down. So if a laser reads 98mw we sell it as a 90.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 14, 2007)

Tehota,

It took me 14 days to get my EnVee. The post office is running slow this time of the year. It is crazy that it is taking that long, but you will get your EnVee. If you don't get it, Gary and Madz are top class guys and will work with you to get another one...

No worries...


Johnawesley


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 14, 2007)

Madz said:


> awesome im not the only one. and correction I would only have ot worry about 98 of them b/c id wanna keep one of those for myself
> 
> lol we havnt talked to CNI really. Still waiting for a response. I am kinda pumped about some red lasers. I just hope i dont get stuck with 100 of them lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 14, 2007)

Don't rely on the Post office to have updated info if you ship any of their services with Delivery confirmation. The only real tracking that they offer is on their Express mail. That's it... It is frustrating...


----------



## Luap (Jan 14, 2007)

Amazing.. Only took a week to get mine all the way over to me in foggy old London. Twice!
Sorry for rubbing it in 

Back on the topic of red lasers though.. Any idea what-so-ever what kind of power levels are in mind for these?

Paul


----------



## Madz (Jan 14, 2007)

I am hoping for something in the 150mW - 250mW.


----------



## Madz (Jan 16, 2007)

The community script I had going needed to be reinstalled so that the profile pages would start working. I unfortunatly could not save the dbase. I apologise to those who signed up all ready.


----------



## Athoul (Jan 16, 2007)

Since you have enVee as the name of your greens, it would be neat to continue on with an interesting name.

These are just thoughts, since you had the idea of "sins," heres a couple that may relate to the theme.

-raVage (ravage)
-reVeng (revenge)
-raVeng (revenge, diff spelling)
-raVege (ravage, diff spelling)
-- or something similar.


----------



## tehota (Jan 16, 2007)

No Envee again today, 9 days since "shipment" from Lucent Optics.

I am furious, even First Class mail is not 9 Days OK to CT...

My cheap greenie from an off-brand house was here in 3 days from Ca. for 36.00 shipped, still works...all is well

I spend over 200.00 on an impulse/fun buy and have to wait two weeks seems to be the status quo of Lucent Optics.

If the lasers are ordered from CNI with our pre-payments..let us know...if they are drop shipped... let us know....if they are out of stock and in-route...let us know.

Stop using e-bought "shipping" tags and claiming postal delays.

I am sorry Gary/Madz I know this is a side buisiness for you guys and not your main focus, but it shows..I am sure you are good people but what's right is right.

I hate to think about a warranty service claim if this is the level at initial buy in.

What is the deal? I will publicly apoligize if the package is postmaked on the 8th of January as communicated in my "shipping" e-mail, but I want everyone waiting to confirm the postmark vs. the communicated ship date..I now suggest that the inventory is "ghosted" or "hurry-up" ala WalMart

This is very poor service.

Ed


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 16, 2007)

Ed,

You will get it soon.... The Post office is in-famous for not delivering on time, especially around the holidays and we have had tons of them... Holidays that is...


John...


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 16, 2007)

Ed,

It took me 14 days to get my EnVee from Oklahoma to Ohio.... It's not Madz or Gary's fault once the item is shipped. You can request overnight shipping or Priority mail if you want when you order the Laser. It is the post office that has the poor service not Lucent Optics....You will get it! I was mad at the post office Not Gary or Madz.

John...


----------



## tehota (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks John,

I am done complaining...I will wait and see the postmark...

Hopefully Wilie will report his postmark on the box vs. the printed shipping label.


It is not personal, just buisiness...

From the USPS website:
First Class Mail anywhere to the US

Shape Speed Cost 





13 oz or less
1-3 days $ based on weight

Ed


----------



## Luap (Jan 16, 2007)

tehota said:


> No Envee again today, 9 days since "shipment" from Lucent Optics.
> 
> I am furious, even First Class mail is not 9 Days OK to CT...
> 
> ...



Can you not take it up with Lucent directly?? Rather than pollute this red laser thread with the delivery problems of your green laser? No disrespect, but its a completely unrelated topic. I guess some might call it thread jacking.
Email them, pm them, call them or start a separate thread if you must.

I do hope you get it soon, but you did already have it pointed out to you that it can take up to 14 days (excessive granted, but hey ho), and that delivery times are somewhat beyond the control of Lucent.

All the best, Paul


----------



## tehota (Jan 16, 2007)

I have, if reporting a potential issue with a prospective company is pollution I apoligize.

I wanted to let prospective buyers know what to expect...

I will post no more about it here. Good Luck.


Ed


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 16, 2007)

I agree let's end this disscusion. I will tell you that my EnVee package was indeed postmarked 14 days ealier... Back to the main disscusion....

Thanks for understanding Ed... You will get the Laser....


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 16, 2007)

This place is not a forum to sort out private deals.
Take if off the board, pleae.
Closed.
bk


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 16, 2007)

Ooops ... just saw there is way more than just an inapproppriate complaint in this thread. Re-opened, but advise in my post above still stands. 
bk


----------



## Madz (Jan 16, 2007)

As of now CNI is saying they cannot put a red diode into the EnVee case. They before said something about maye machining some cases with the same diameter as the EnVee case but with walls that are not so thick. That is also the reason we cant get EnVee's higher then 100mW b/c the diode is too big for the tube. There is still hope!


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 16, 2007)

Madz said:


> As of now CNI is saying they cannot put a red diode into the EnVee case. They before said something about maye machining some cases with the same diameter as the EnVee case but with walls that are not so thick. That is also the reason we cant get EnVee's higher then 100mW b/c the diode is too big for the tube. There is still hope!



I really like the enVee's size, as it will fit in an OtterBox 2 (haven't actually held it yet, so my opinion may change..)

But I'm not sure I'd want anything bigger. I mean....a light saber is one thing, but a tool is another.


----------



## Madz (Jan 16, 2007)

We are hoping they can make the walls of the tube a little thinner so the tube doesnt have to get any bigger.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 16, 2007)

Madz said:


> We are hoping they can make the walls of the tube a little thinner so the tube doesnt have to get any bigger.



As long as it doesn't compromise its integrity, I'm all for it!


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 16, 2007)

Zig,

I have my EnVee in the Otterbox 2 and it fits like a charm....Hopefully CNI can make a tube that they can put the Red Diodes into. I am all for getting a high powered Red Laser...


----------



## Madz (Jan 16, 2007)

We are hoping they can make the walls of the tube a little thinner so the tube doesnt have to get any bigger.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 16, 2007)

I am sure that they can do it!!


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 17, 2007)

Will using a thinner wall tube compromise heat-sinking of the diode?


----------

